# QMB 31 Mars



## Juust! (27 Feb 2014)

Salut!! Qui commence en même temps que moi?
Chui de Québec, je rentre comme Tech. Med.
Mon assermentation cest le 25 Janvier! A bientôt!


----------



## skalpas (28 Feb 2014)

Moi j'ai mon assermentation le 19 mars et on m'a dis que mon QMB serait le 29 mars donc je ne sais pas si on va être ensemble mais on ais dans les même date.


----------



## Zulopol (28 Feb 2014)

Depuis votre première visite jusqu’à assermentation il c'est écoulé combien de temps ? Merci D'avance


----------



## Juust! (28 Feb 2014)

skalpas said:
			
		

> Moi j'ai mon assermentation le 19 mars et on m'a dis que mon QMB serait le 29 mars donc je ne sais pas si on va être ensemble mais on ais dans les même date.


Un qmb peux pas commencer un samedi lol! Ce qu'ilst'ont dit c'est que tu va etre en deplacement le 29 mars! Effectivement, on arrive a saint-jean le samedi! 
C'est quoi ton métier? Je dois l'avoir vu quelquepart, jai deja vu ton nickname!


----------



## bambi125 (2 Mar 2014)

skalpas said:
			
		

> Moi j'ai mon assermentation le 19 mars et on m'a dis que mon QMB serait le 29 mars donc je ne sais pas si on va être ensemble mais on ais dans les même date.



Même chose pour moi


----------



## skalpas (3 Mar 2014)

Sapeur de combat, pis ouais logiquement on commence le 31 ta raison.


----------



## skalpas (3 Mar 2014)

Zulopol:  

   Moi j'ai eue mon premier contact fin juin 2013, j'ai fini toute les test debut aout, et mon assermentation est le 19 mars.


----------



## Zulopol (3 Mar 2014)

Ok Sa fait long quand même.. Merci et bonne chance au QMB !


----------



## skalpas (3 Mar 2014)

Oui mais la moyenne du temps d'attente joue pas mal entre 6 et 9 mois, et j'en connais qui ont attendu 1 ans et demi, 
  faut être patient et profiter de cette attente pour se préparer le plus possible.

  Bonne chance a toi.


----------



## Potvinf (4 Mar 2014)

Est-ce possible de se faire assermenter rapidement ? j'ai fait mon entrevue & médicale le 11 fév 2014. En espérant de pas trop attendre  :-\
J'ai appliqué pour Fantassin.


----------



## Zulopol (4 Mar 2014)

Je sais pas mais le temps d'attente est surement du au fait qu'ils doivent vérifier tout les documents fournit et contacter les personnes référence etc.. J'espere pour toi et moi que se soit pas trop long.. J'ai hâte d'aller au QMB !


----------



## Potvinf (5 Mar 2014)

Ahah ! ouais en espérant  : parce que moi la QMB je l'attend avec impatience  :threat:   .


----------



## BastienLabine1 (5 Mar 2014)

Je te souhaite une bonne chance dans tons QMB !!! pour le 31 mars


----------



## Juust! (6 Mar 2014)

Ya tu du monde qui parte de Québec , qc le 29?


----------



## Zulopol (6 Mar 2014)

Question Pour ceux qui partent de Québec, partent en avance et en autobus ?


----------



## Juust! (6 Mar 2014)

Moi jprend mon char!! Je pense qui dois avoir du transport de prévu pour ceux qui ont pas d'auto! 
On dois arriver le samedi d'avant le debut du cours(29 mars).


----------



## jajex (6 Mar 2014)

Je vais commencer le QMB le 31 mars aussi, le samedi et dimanche sa doit etre pour acheter nos truc au magasin de la base et se faire donnez les consignes ?
du moment de mon entrevue il m'On appellez apres 2 semaine seulement pour me donnez ma date. j'ai remis mes papier cette été on ma contacter en décembre pour me donnez ma date d'examen le 15 janvier, le recruteur sur place a décidé de me faire passer l'examen médical la meme journée ensuite 1 semaine plus tard j'avais mon entrevue avec un Capitaine. et 2 semaine plus tard mon offre ma été offert. C'est arrivée plus rapidement que je l'aurais cru mais je suis bien heureux de commencer bientot.


----------



## Potvinf (6 Mar 2014)

Pour quel métier as-tu postuler Jajex, et félicitation pour ton offre  !


----------



## Zulopol (6 Mar 2014)

Félicitation pour ton offre Jajex ! Bonne Chance pour ton QMB !   et moi aussi j'aimerais savoir pour quel métier.. C'est rare que le processus d'enrôlement à l'air vite.. Hier au centre de recrutement le sergent ma dit que le QMB de 14 semaines allais bientôt être changé pour devenir d'une durée de 12 semaines


----------



## jajex (7 Mar 2014)

Je me suis enrôlé en tant que _ spécialiste des communications et de l'information de l'armée de terre _. Je dois dire que j'ai de l'expérience dans le métier au niveau fédéral donc je crois que sa la un impact lorsque viens le temps de regarder un dossier.
EDIT : correction


----------



## Juust! (11 Mar 2014)

Jsais pas pour vous autres, mais jcommence a avoir hate en maudine!!


----------



## Juust! (11 Mar 2014)

Jsais pas pour vous autres, mais jcommence a avoir hate en maudine!!


----------



## Zulopol (11 Mar 2014)

Moi j'ai mon entrevue demain mais je penserais pas qu'il m'invite au QMB du 31 mars Sa serait trop rapide. Bonne Chance ! Mon QMB va être surement durant le printemps ou l'été donc pas de froid intense


----------



## Gurmaster (11 Mar 2014)

Moi aussi test d'ap. jeudi a Sherbrooke. Pour le froid, personnellement j'aime mieux surtout pour la course ou le 15km marche + full stock l'été ça va être drôle hein!


----------



## Zulopol (11 Mar 2014)

Bah Je suis d'accord pour durant la course lorsqu'il fait plus froid c'est mieux mais durant des exercices de simulation sur plusieurs jours sans dormir dans le bois.. Je préfère l'été  Peut importe la température C'est pas sa qui va m’arrêter Héhé 

Bonne Chance pour ton entrevue   C'est pour quel métier si c'est pas trop indiscret ?


----------



## jajex (11 Mar 2014)

Juust j'ai aussi hâte que toi. on devrais allez courir ensemble dans tes petite cote de 14%.


----------



## Zulopol (11 Mar 2014)

Sa doit être stressant en même temps dire que durant 14 semaine tu va être fatigué, pousser tes limites et apprendre plein de trucs ! Bonne Chance Guys !


----------



## Gurmaster (11 Mar 2014)

Pareil, j'ai travaillé en transport sur les ponts de glace au Yukon quelques années, à -60 -65, la oui je commençais à me plaindre. Pour le reste, je suis fait solide! lol

Mon métier c'est Technicien en structures d'aéronefs. On est 2 à se disputer la place pour le prochain Qmb en mars (si j'ait tout correct), sinon avril ou mai à ce qu'ont m'a dit.
J'ai ben hâte de commencer, chui rendu à bout de ma vie de civil... Assez de chercher une job à temps plein pis de faire quasiment jeter si ils ont des coupures de personnel. etc... Dans les grandes villes c'est 10x pire que dans les villages ou petites villes, ou c'est déjà dure de se trouver de quoi de potable et temps plein. Terrible!

PS: En attendant, je continue mon entrainement à temps complet. Mon 210lbs l'exige. haha!!!  mais 6'4'' quand même.
Bonne chance aussi à vous autres...


----------



## Zulopol (11 Mar 2014)

Haha Pas mal  Faut s'entrainer le plus possible pour le QMB pour que se soit moins difficile et rester en santé en même temps.

Je me demandais.. C'est sur que j'ai choisi un métier qui nécessite plus de personnel mais je me demande si par mon jeune âge et manque d'expérience professionnel me nuirais pour être enrôlé :/


----------



## bambi125 (11 Mar 2014)

Personnellement pour mon métier (tech. Meteo) je n'ai aucune experience et je suis aussi jeune.. Et j'ai pourtant ete choisie! Il faut etre confiant! Bonne chance


----------



## Zulopol (11 Mar 2014)

Ok Merci !


----------



## Gurmaster (11 Mar 2014)

Pour être choisi pour les Forces non ça ne t'affectera pas, du moins je pense pas. L'expérience c'est un plus pour ceux qui en ont mais sinon tu sera quand même sélectionné si tout tes papiers et tests sont ok.
J'ai demandé aujourd'hui au centre si vu mon expérience à différents domaines pouvais m'aider pour être prit avant d'autres vu que les places sont assez serrés et il m'a confirmé que oui, mais seulement pour ça!


----------



## Zulopol (11 Mar 2014)

Ok J'imagine que pour certain métier sa doit être mieux avoir déjà les compétences et l'expérience


----------



## Gurmaster (11 Mar 2014)

Je dirais surtout que si tu passe avec succès le test d'aptitude, ton médical A1 et tous tes papiers en règles (qui inclus de bonnes référence et tout) c'est certain que tu passera en avant d'autre. Surtout si d'autres passe de test d'aptitude tout juste qui fume comme un trou pis ont de moins bonnes références, même si tu n'a pas d'expériences professionnelles.. Tu vois!

PS: Test de personnalité et choix de carrière aussi. être le plus exact et positif que possible!


----------



## Zulopol (11 Mar 2014)

Ok merci pour le conseil Autre question demain est mon test Medical + entrevue (Medical A1 ?) Si mon seulement problème serait une faible myope sa reste A1 ?


----------



## Gurmaster (11 Mar 2014)

Quand je dit A1 c'est pas une  norme mais juste pour dire que si tu le passe sans problème, c'est mieux mais même si tu as une myopie faible oui ça passera sauf pour les métiers qui l'exige comme pilote!
Pour ma part je voulais faire pilote mais vu que moi et l'école on fait 2 et que ça relève de l'aire jurasique j'ai remit ça à plus tard et choisi un domaine ou je suis déjà en connaissance, our avoir travailler en avionnerie sur la conception de cessna 185 et cyclone 180. Ce qui m'aidera assurément dans cette voie la.


----------



## Zulopol (11 Mar 2014)

Ok Merci Bonne Chance alors  ;D


----------



## Gurmaster (11 Mar 2014)

Toi aussi bonne chance et correction, moi c'est jeudi!  
Je me pensais mercredi, je m'entraine trop je pense lol


----------



## Zulopol (11 Mar 2014)

Merci Bonne Chance pour jeudi alors !


----------



## Juust! (12 Mar 2014)

Hey bonne chance a vous deux!!

Petite question technique? Comment vous faites pour mettre les informations qui apparaissent en dessous de votre nom?


----------



## Gurmaster (12 Mar 2014)

profile, modify Profile, Forum Profile... et à la case Signature:


----------



## Zulopol (12 Mar 2014)

J'ai passé mon test medical et mon entrevue tout est beau il me reste plus cas faire remplir une feuille par mon optométriste et hop mon dossier sera envoyé à Ottawa


----------



## jajex (12 Mar 2014)

Pourquoi je semble voir beaucoup de personne qui parle de test d'urine et d'envoyer des papiers pour l'optométriste et des choses spéciales tandis que moi j'ai seulement eu mon test médical et mon test d'aptitude le même jour et 1 semaine après mon entrevue. J’ai l'impression d'avoir sauté des étapes des fois.


----------



## Zulopol (12 Mar 2014)

Moi c'est plutôt Test aptitude et une semaine après (aujourd'hui) Test Medical + Entrevue  Mais si tu porte pas de lunette ou si ta pas de problème de santé bah ta pas besoin de faire signé des trucs


----------



## Juust! (12 Mar 2014)

@Gurmaster 
MERCII


----------



## Gurmaster (12 Mar 2014)

De rien Juust!

Félicitation pour ton Med et entrevue Zulopol. Moi c'est enfin demain 8h Test d'aptitude (pas inquiet pentoute), Médical (pas inquiet pentoute) et vu que je veux pas faire 10 aller-retour Drumd.-Sherbrooke Le doc la-bas va essayer de me passer entre 2 après mon test d'aptitude. Pis rendu la, le Capitaine va probablement me passer l'entrevue en plus... Ca serais cool pas mal!


----------



## Gurmaster (12 Mar 2014)

Jajex, ça dois dépendre du poste que tu applique pour le test d'urine ou de sang. Moi vu que j'avais sélectionné Pilote au début, j'avais 2 prises de sang et d'urine à faire, mais vu que j'ai du changer, je n'est plus ces test la à faire!


----------



## Zulopol (12 Mar 2014)

@Gurmaster, Tu va faire genre tout les étapes d'enrôlement dans une journée c'est fou  :blotto: Mais c'est plus pratique! Bonne Chance pour tout tes tests ! Tu nous tiendra informé ;D


----------



## jajex (13 Mar 2014)

Quand on va donnez allégeance a la reine, est-ce vraiment intéressant? Je n'ai pas invité personne, mais le capitaine m'a dit qu'il a quand même pris 2 places pour moi. Je vais le faire 19  donc dans trente-douze jour. Devrais-je inviter quelqu'un?


----------



## Zulopol (13 Mar 2014)

Je crois que tu devrait invité 1 ou 2 personne très proche de toi.. C'est une journée spécial qui à pour but d'officialisé ton enrôlement. Les recruteurs s'attendre surement que tu sois fière d'invité tes proches pour leur faire part de dans quoi tu t’embarque  

Mais bon c'est quand même une journée ou l'on fait juste levé la main droite et dire fidélité à la reine.. C'est toi qui voit! C'est plus symbolique que intéressant.


----------



## jajex (13 Mar 2014)

les personne proche de moi sont dison, loin un petit peux, soeur au portugal, pere a cuba et tante a atlanta. Je ne crois pas que je vais payer pour tous les billet d'avions pour me voir dire quelque mots   je suis fiere mais j'ai l'intention d'inviter lorsque je serai un vrai soldat a ma graduation.


----------



## Zulopol (13 Mar 2014)

Ho Ouais c'est vrai que dans ta situation sa n'en vaudrait pas la peine  ;D


----------



## Gurmaster (13 Mar 2014)

Yes Yes Yesss! Tout est passé, test d'aptitudes, 2 minutes après le doc viens me voir et j'ai fait le médical, je suis parfait  et après le diner (payé sul dos des forces lol) l'entrevue avec le Capitaine avec qui je m'entendais très bien. On a ben rit en plus! Super journée en tout cas. Manque juste mon Permis de Classe 1 a renouveler, il est expiré d'un mois (je vais juste leurs montrer cette semaine quand je l'aurais pis tout est bon. Me reste juste à attendre cet été pour le Qmb, vu que pour mon poste les formation a Borden ne commencent qu'en septembre. Le seul hik!


----------



## Zulopol (13 Mar 2014)

Bravo Content pour toi  ;D


----------



## alxthegr8t (15 Mar 2014)

Dans mon cas à moi,

J'ai fait application en ligne vers la fin Février. En début Mars j'ai eu mon premier rendez-vous pour le CFAT soit le 13 Mars. La journée a été EXTREMEMENT longue. Je suis arrivé vers 7h15 au Centre de Recrutement à Québec et j'en suis sorti à 14h30. J'ai passé mon CFAT assez facilement, lorsque nous attendions pour rencontrer un recruteur pour finaliser la paperasse, le commis m'a dit de revenir à 13H étant donné qu'il fermait pour l'heure du dîner. Donc de retour après le dîner, je rencontres le recruteur, on finalise les papiers et il me fait rencontrer la personne qui s'occupe des rendez-vous. Une fois avec elle, on jase et je lui demande s'il y a une place de disponible aujourd'hui étant donné que je suis ici depuis le matin, je pourrais tout faire dans la même journée. Elle me répond que je peux passer maintenant à cause d'une annulation (Dieu Merci !) Finalement je passes mon médical. Tout est beau et j'ai même pu avoir mon entrevue le Lundi 17 Mars. Donc tout est bien qui fini bien. Ça l'avance vite et c'est parfait comme ça !

Mes métiers choisis sont l'Infantrie et l'Artillerie.

Bonne chance à vous tous !


----------



## Juust! (15 Mar 2014)

Cool man! On va pt se croiser a saint jean!


----------



## Zulopol (16 Mar 2014)

Moi aussi mon processus est assez vite! Il me manque un papier à donner pour le medic et hop mon dossier est envoyer à Ottawa


----------



## alxthegr8t (16 Mar 2014)

Je ne crois pas que le processus soit assez rapide pour que je puisses commencer à la fin Mars. J'imagine que envoyer le médical à Ottawa et qu'eux par la suite le renvoie doit prendre plus d'une semaine certainement. Si je suis chanceux, j'espère avoir l'occasion d'y aller en Avril ou sinon cette été. Je me croises les doigts !


----------



## Potvinf (16 Mar 2014)

Félicitation à vous tous   ! je vous souhaite la meilleur des chances pour être appeler d'aussi tôt ! j'attend toujours mon appel depuis Février, j'aimerais bien être dans le coin de avril-mai aussi..


----------



## Zulopol (16 Mar 2014)

Salut, Potvinf 
Tu attend depuis Février quand même.. j'ai hâte moi aussi. Je te souhaite aussi les meilleurs chances ! On est tous à peu près dans les mêmes temps donc on pourrait être ensemble au QMB dans les meilleurs chances  8)


----------



## Potvinf (17 Mar 2014)

Merci Zulopol,
Ça serait géniale de se retrouver dans la même QMB, en espérant peut-être être dans celle d'avril, ont croise les doigts   pendant se temps je continue ma routine de gym, gaming et de job ahah !


----------



## Zulopol (17 Mar 2014)

Haha Moi aussi ma routine c'est comme sa   Mais j'aimerais mieux être en train de faire mon QMB !


----------



## Potvinf (17 Mar 2014)

Comme la majeur parti des gens qui postule  avoir une réponse le plus vite possible, sauf que ça l'air que chaque chose à sont temps  :-\

pour te donner un bonne idée de la QMB ; "Forces du futur" sur youtube


----------



## Zulopol (17 Mar 2014)

Merci mais j'ai déja regarder la saison 2 au complet 2 fois


----------



## Juust! (18 Mar 2014)

Jconnais beaucoup de militaires, et ils m'ont tous dit que les forces du futur, cest pas le vrai QMB, que c'est pas mal plus beau et joyeux dans les videos! On voit pas tout ce qui se passe.
Ensuite ils m'ont conseiller de regarder le moins de videos possible et de lire le moins possible pcq j'allais avoir mon flash en maudit en arrivant a st jean! Ce qu'on ma dit , cest de tournee ma switch a off et excecuter. De rester le plus low profile possible! 

Mais on verra bien!


----------



## Zulopol (18 Mar 2014)

Je m'en doutai que sa semblais trop doux les vidéos.. Pourquoi il nous montre pas les moments les plus intenses ? pour pas décourager les potentiels postulant ? Il y a aussi la saison 1 Extrait : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8nXt4-OVnE&feature=youtu.be&t=7s

Si l'on vous contacterait pour être un candidat pour la saison 3 diriez-vous oui ? xD


----------



## Gurmaster (18 Mar 2014)

Pour une émission ou un reportage télévisé, que ce soit même que sur le net, ils doivent montrer une bonne image même si ils doivent censurer et/ou cacher certains aspects...
Pour ma part, ma réponse serait définitive: NON! Pour la raison comme j'ai mentionné et parce que tant qu'a cacher les vrais affaires, autant rien faire du tout!  

C'est certain que dans le réel (sans caméra), sa n'est pas du tout la même chose et c'est bien. Démoraliser les candidats pour inculquer le respect, le devoir et plus encore, la tâche sera beaucoup plus complexe que ce qu'ils dévoilent dans Force du Futur 1, 2 ou 10...


----------



## Juust! (19 Mar 2014)

Bien daccord!

Mon assermentation  cest mardi!!! Jai hatee


----------



## Zulopol (19 Mar 2014)

Félicitation !   Bonne chance et je te souhaite une belle carrière !


----------



## Gurmaster (19 Mar 2014)

Félicitation et bonne chance à toi!


----------



## Juust! (23 Mar 2014)

6


----------



## shawn l (24 Mar 2014)

Gurmaster, j'ai lu ta signature et je crois que l'on c'est croisé au centre de recrutement a Sherbrooke , si c'était le matin du 13 mars durant la petite tempete que tu as passé ton test de classement alors ont étaient dans la meme salle


----------



## Gurmaster (24 Mar 2014)

Ha cool! Oui c'étais moi avec le coat de ski-doo en cuir noir. Le doc m'avait callé 2 mins après le test pour tout faire la même journée! 
Puis toi, as-tu terminer tous les test? T'as reçu ton offre ou tu dois attendre encore?


----------



## shawn l (24 Mar 2014)

moi je suis présentement en attente de mon entrevue et de mon médical le 26/03/2014, ensuite tous se qu'il va me rester, est d'attendre l'offre et de faire la cérémonie d’enrôlement. selon ce qu'ils m'ont dit après le test, ma demande devrait être traiter assez rapidement vue les résultat que j'ai eu aux test et a l'évaluation psychologique , j'ai très hâte a l'entrevue et au médical pour connaitre ma note de compétitivité qu'il vont m’attribuer, cela vas déterminer environ le nombre de temps qu'il vas me rester a attendre avant l'offre , la cérémonie et le qmb.


----------



## Jayjaycf (24 Mar 2014)

shawn l said:
			
		

> moi je suis présentement en attente de mon entrevue et de mon médical le 26/03/2014, ensuite tous se qu'il va me rester, est d'attendre l'offre et de faire la cérémonie d’enrôlement. selon ce qu'ils m'ont dit après le test, ma demande devrait être traiter assez rapidement vue les résultat que j'ai eu aux test et a l'évaluation psychologique , j'ai très hâte a l'entrevue et au médical pour connaitre ma note de compétitivité qu'il vont m’attribuer, cela vas déterminer environ le nombre de temps qu'il vas me rester a attendre avant l'offre , la cérémonie et le qmb.



Le temps que tu vas attendre avant de recevoir ton offre depend, de 1 du nombre de personnes qui était sur la liste de mérite avant toi, et de deux sa vas dépendre des dates de selection pour ton métier la ¨Force¨ de ton application a aucun effet sur le deuxième point si la prochaine date de selection est en octobre tu vas devoir patienter jusque la.


----------



## Gurmaster (24 Mar 2014)

Pour ma part, même si le capitaine m'a dit que j'ai passé tous les tests en excellent, je devrai attendre tout de même en août-septembre pour mon qmb, vu que ma formation comme Tech. en structures d'aéronefs ne débute qu'en janvier. J'aurais de la place avant vers juin, juillet mais pourquoi lâcher ma job tout de suite et avoir 3-4 mois d'attente entre le qmb et la formation.  

En gros, tout dépend de ça!


----------

